# Faunus TT 28 Probleme



## Toto1411 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Da ich hier neu bin, stelle ich mich erst kurz vor: Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, gerade mit dem Abi fertig und angehender Informatikstudent.

Nun zu meinen Fragen... Ich habe zum Abschluss ein Bergwerk Faunus TT 28 geschenkt bekommen und damit nun eine längere Tour hinter mir. Dabei ist mir als größtes Problem der Bees-Dämpfer aufgefallen. Anfangs OK, hat dieser gerade bei Strecken über holperige Wege viel Luft verloren. Ist das normal? Wie viel Druck gehört auf diesen Dämpfer?

Außerdem höre ich seit ich ca. 300km gefahren bin, ein Knacken beim Treten. Kann es noch etwas anderes als das Tretlager sein? Wie lange halten Tretlager normalerweise? Mich würde wundern, wenn dieses schon kaputt ist, denn der Vorbesitzer gab an, wenig gefahren zu sein und dass das Fahrrad ungefähr 4 Jahre alt sei?!

Kann man Lenklager irgendwie nachstellen oder ist meins defekt, wenn es ungewöhnlich viel Spiel hat, wenn ich vorne bremse und den Lenker vor und zurück bewege.

Danke schon im Voraus für die Hilfe.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Toto1411


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juli 2011)

Steuersatz:
Vorbauschrauben lösen, Schraube oben mittig lösen, Vorbau abnehmen, Steuersatz auseinander ziehen, alles fetten, in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder zusammen, Schruabe oben mittig vorspannen bis kein Spiel mehr da und dann Vorbauschrauben wieder fest machen.

Falls Steuersatzkonus sich nicht löst, Gummihammer auf Gabelschaft hilft.

Knacken Tretlager:
Kurbel ausbauen und Lager überprüfen verschafft dir Sicherheit ob es die Kurbellager sind.

Der Bees-Luftdämpfer ist Schrott, der Hersteller existiert nur noch auf dem Papier, ich empfehle den Wechsel auf einen RS Monarch.
Aber einen Versuch ist es wert mit ner Serviceanfrage: www.pirol-schuldt.de, Monarch funzt aber besser und kostet wenig. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toto1411 (22. Juli 2011)

Sorry, dass ich mich bisher nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Ich wollte erst etwas sinnvolles bei Pirol erreicht haben, aber bisher habe ich die weder per Mail, noch am Telefon erreichen können.

Das mit dem Steuersatz fetten hat geklappt, nur haben sich der untere Lagerkäfig und die Kugeln durch Dreck abgenutzt. Gibt es die Lagerringe so oder muss ich den kompletten Steuersatz erneuern?

Einen neuen Dämpfer hab ich bisher noch nicht; welches Modell des Monarch mit welchem Tuning ist empfehlenswert? Was hältst du von dem Manitou Radium RL?

Was ist genau mit Lager überprüfen gemeint, wenn ich die Kurbeln abgebaut habe?

MfG


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Juli 2011)

Einfach neuen Steuersatz:
günstig und gut: FSA Pig DH Pro

Der wiegt zwar fast 200g, ist aber unplattbar und unter 20 Euro zu kriegen.

Monarch musst du mir mal Rahmenhub sagen und Dämpfereinbaulänge.

Kurbeln abbauen kannst du das Lager drehen, wenn da irgendwas rastet oder unsauber läuft ists Zeit für nen Lagerwechsel.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Toto1411 (29. Juli 2011)

Diese Mail bekam ich von Pirol zurück:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ~,​ wir die B2 Pirol GmbH haben auschließlich einen  Stoßdämpfertyp für den Einsatz an unseren Trikes hergestellt.  BEES-Dämpfer wir weder hergestellt noch  vertrieben.​ Es gibt zwischen Pirol-Dämpfern und BEES-Dämpfern  Ähnlichkeiten im Aufbau. Jedoch können wir Ihnen bezüglich Ihres Dämpfers  leider keine näheren Informationen geben. ​ Eine Gewährleistung für BEES-Dämpfer übernehmen wir  nicht. Bitte wenden Sie sich an Ihren Fachhändler bzw. den Verkäufer des  Fahrrades.​  Für Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gern zur  Verfügung.​ Mit freundlichen Grüßen​ i.A. Heiko Bienert​ B2 Pirol GmbH & Co. KG​ Wilthener Straße 32  Geb.  01 / Tor Nord​ 02625  Bautzen​ Telefon: 0049 (0)3591 /  27226-67​ Telefax: 0049 (0)3591 /  27226-88​ E-Mail: [email protected]​ Home:  www.pirol-trikes.de​ Geschäftsführer: Axel Bahner, Josef  Biricz​ HRB 6417 Dresden , USt IdNr.:  DE251696529​​


Den Rahmenhub kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich habe auch im Internet nichts genaues gefunden. Allerdings habe ich das angehängte Datenblatt zu dem Rahmen gefunden. Die Dämpfereinbaulänge müsste 165mm sein, auf jeden Fall passt nach meiner Messung maximal ca. 180mm.

MfG
Toto1411


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Juli 2011)

Die Antwort von denen ist lächerlich, es ist der gleiche dämliche Dämpfer nur das die Klitsche von einer Firma derweil x mal verkauft worden ist. Wenn ich die Webseite www.pirol-schuldt.de aufrufe steht sogar noch groß "Willkommen bei BEES" im Header. "Wir tun keinen Support" hätte man auch einfacher formulieren können.

Schnapp dir nen Monarch im A-Tune (!), der passt und tut eh Welten besser. Schau mal in den Weiten des WWW, da wirst du mit guten Angeboten für den Monarch tot geschmissen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Toto1411 (30. Juli 2011)

Danke nochmals. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich den neuen Dämpfer habe.
Edit: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Monarch 3.1, 4.2 und dem RT3? Außer, dass es bei letzterem  kein A-Tune, sondern nur high, low, mid gibt und, dass der 4.2 LockOut hat.

MfG


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Juli 2011)

A-Tune und Low Tune sind das gleiche, die Unterschiede liegen an externen Verstellern (mehr oder weniger vorhanden). Funzen tun sie alle gleich gut, nur die Einstellbarkeit ist halt unterschiedlich gut.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Sigi-68 (1. August 2011)

Hi , das knacken kann auch von gelösten Kettenblätterschrauben kommen, daher alle mal nachziehen bzw. kontrollieren.

Ich habe meinen Bees gegen ein X-Fusion gewechselt und seitdem ist der Hinterbau ok.

Gruss Sigi


----------



## SLichti (6. August 2011)

auf keinen Fall einen 180 (bzw. 190 mm) Dämpfer einbauen! Der Hinterbau würde unten ans Tretlager anstoßen!


----------

